# Playing dnd in chat rooms



## Arcana_Man (Apr 5, 2009)

Ive been looking for a website to find groups who go to chat rooms and play dnd with dice programs n ect. I want to find a place where i can register sign in and roll of a character and start playing dnd with some guys in a chat or somthing like that can you mention some good places for me to find this


----------



## Ogrork the Mighty (Apr 5, 2009)

RPGhost.com


----------



## Dragyrn1456 (Mar 11, 2011)

I have been looking for this as well, and i did find a chat program for D&D
-->Dungeons and Dragons Chat Revised: by HomeBase-Kice
this is a download for a windows D&D chatroom with a built-in dice roller and such. you can't really play with complete strangers, as it is better described as "when your friends play, and you are away, just go to your computer and have fun!" sort of thing. you need to know your friends IP address to connect with them, or you can connect w/ LAN. i have yet to try it, so i don't know all about it yet. 

Another thing you can try is go to FREE Chat widget - Create your own chat room - 99Chats.com and make a room and share it w/ your friends. this allows you to be a little more public, although it may take some sharing for it to go around. it is also a basic chatroom, and you will need a separate dice roller/dice, and maybe a game board.

so yeah.


----------



## Sevnel Ancalimë (Jun 12, 2013)

*i found this one idk if it has a built in dice roller but its dnd based all the way even has chatrooms in it.. google DnD chat rooms and click on *pa*dnd

*


----------



## Grogg of the North (Jun 13, 2013)

You could also try roll20.net


----------



## David Lynn Edwards (Jul 24, 2017)

www.Novus-Utum.org We are 3 years old with incredible tools to help with gameplay and character creation. New Users get 1 level 9 character, 2 level 8 characters, 1 level 4 character and unlimited level 1s to start. We have recently added the Stormwrack book and we have an awesome DM Team. Tools include an IC Clock Tower, an IC automated Weather Tool, An Automated RP & Adventure EXP tracker as well as an Income Tool. Come and check us out.


----------



## Taylor Savage (Jul 26, 2017)

a o


----------



## john87113 (Aug 2, 2017)

Most of my group normally uses mIRC.  I use a program called Snak, because I am on a Mac.  I have been running a chat based DnD game for more than 20 years.  

It takes a little time to get used to it, but the overall effect is good - my group spans 4 states and 3 different time zones.  At one time, when I worked graveyard shift, I also used to run a game during prime time Australia time.  Being able to bring in players from all across the country, and not have to share your snacks - are the two biggest advantages.

We play on the Darkmyst server.  When you set up a room, there is a way to bring in a dice bot.  Here is their website:

https://www.darkmyst.org/?page=index


----------

